# Estate Sale Willow Springs, IL



## biker

July 14, 15, 16.


----------



## biker

. More pics


----------



## biker

And some more pics. Is this how your place looks? Looks like a hoarding problem. I like the living room pic with the green couch on the right side the fireplace on the left side and the red oriental carpet on the floor. Oh boy. No place to sit except on the floor.


----------



## Majdotkool

Looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## stezell

biker said:


> July 14, 15, 16.
> 
> View attachment 1658627
> 
> View attachment 1658628
> 
> View attachment 1658629
> 
> View attachment 1658630
> 
> View attachment 1658631
> 
> View attachment 1658633
> 
> View attachment 1658634
> 
> View attachment 1658635
> 
> View attachment 1658636
> 
> View attachment 1658637
> 
> View attachment 1658638
> 
> View attachment 1658639
> 
> View attachment 1658640
> 
> View attachment 1658642
> 
> View attachment 1658643
> 
> View attachment 1658644
> 
> View attachment 1658646
> 
> View attachment 1658647
> 
> View attachment 1658648
> 
> View attachment 1658649
> 
> View attachment 1658650



I hope it's a living estate sale due to the little guys in pic #4 and if not hopefully they have a good place to go. Surprised they didn't get misplaced in there.

V/r
Sean


----------



## Lonestar

I'd have a freakin' heart attack if I walked into an Estate Sale & saw that! Holy WOW!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

this kind of hoarding I can relate to. the people who keep garbage are the crazy ones, this guy was just overly enthusiastic.


----------



## Schwinny

Willow Springs is a burb of Chicago.
There will already be people camped on the front lawn.


----------



## tacochris

There is a circling swarm of buzzards flying over that house as we speak.....


----------



## biker

And there are more pics I didn't post. Just think, when you kick the buck the estate people get 33% of the sales leaving the family with 66%. Better to sell the stuff before you get there so you can give 100% to the family. 


stezell said:


> I hope it's a living estate sale due to the little guys in pic #4 and if not hopefully they have a good place to go. Surprised they didn't get misplaced in there.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



Most likely belong to the estate people so no worries.


----------



## HEMI426

I would like to see a video of the madness and mayhem when they open the doors.


----------



## catfish

WOW! This looks like fun! I'm sure there are some deals to be had.


----------



## Junkman Bob

20 minutes away 🤔


----------



## HEMI426

Some deals and fights and arguments, as they said in the movie JAWS you gonna need a bigger boat (truck) might even need a trailer or two.


----------



## Robert Troub

Junkman Bob said:


> 20 minutes away 🤔



I'm 3 1/2 hours...... Thinking.....


----------



## danfitz1

I don't see anything in the pile I'd take home if you gave it to me.


----------



## Junkman Bob

Typically it’s what you don’t See ….


----------



## Robert Troub

danfitz1 said:


> I don't see anything in the pile I'd take home if you gave it to me.



Really?  I see tons of cool stuff.....


----------



## jammer

I looked at all the pictures a couple of times. I would have to agree with danfitz. I do not see anything great in all the pictures, there may be some nice surprises but I will tell you what I think. I think someone may have gone through and picked through all the good stuff before the sale. Or, the collector just bought anything and everything. I can't imagine he wouldn't have some good stuff after buying all the quantity, that's why I think the nicer stuff was there but is now gone. I may be in line early, I haven't decided yet, I am fairly close.


----------



## bobcycles

Junkman Bob said:


> 20 minutes away 🤔



BOB!  next time....keep it under wraps bro....it's in yo hood!!!!  😉😄


----------



## schwinnderella

jammer said:


> I looked at all the pictures a couple of times. I would have to agree with danfitz. I do not see anything great in all the pictures, there may be some nice surprises but I will tell you what I think. I think someone may have gone through and picked through all the good stuff before the sale. Or, the collector just bought anything and everything. I can't imagine he wouldn't have some good stuff after buying all the quantity, that's why I think the nicer stuff was there but is now gone. I may be in line early, I haven't decided yet, I am fairly close.



You are correct sir.


----------



## Robert Troub

jammer said:


> I looked at all the pictures a couple of times. I would have to agree with danfitz. I do not see anything great in all the pictures, there may be some nice surprises but I will tell you what I think. I think someone may have gone through and picked through all the good stuff before the sale. Or, the collector just bought anything and everything. I can't imagine he wouldn't have some good stuff after buying all the quantity, that's why I think the nicer stuff was there but is now gone. I may be in line early, I haven't decided yet, I am fairly close.



On second thought,v after reviewing the pics again......lots of misc stuff.....if I was closer, yes I would check it out...but too far for me.....


----------



## the tinker

Not far from me, but the only good collectable thing I see are the R/R lanterns and the prices appear high. The younger guys might find some hidden BMX treasures. It looks to me like this guy bought lots of bikes from Goodwill/ Salvation Army. Wish they had a photo of this hoarder, I have probably met him. One man's junk. . . . is another man's junk.  I'll pass.


----------



## Tom Carroll

The owner I knew, he was a weird dude but generally nice….he Garbage picked 75% of everything you see…he used to drive an old truck and picked for 30 years minimum that I knew….never sold anything but he used to fix up kids bikes and sell them on his front lawn. NOW anyone wants to know he died 2 years ago,the family sold a ton of bikes then he kept better stuff in house…this stuff is literally what was stuffed into a huge secondary garage.there are about 200 more bikes that are on the lawn outside in Back


----------



## bikewhorder

I'm sure if you dug hard enough you could come up with something decent but I agree that I'm not seeing a single thing in those pics that I actually would like to own.  I'd enjoy going through it at a leisurely pace but not in a estate sale frenzy.


----------



## Tom Carroll

100% if you had time to dig quietly then it’s fun….the pressure and fighting for garbage just isn’t my speed anymore.


----------



## GTs58

If the owner passed away, who is in charge of cleaning up that mess?


----------



## Tom Carroll

GTs58 said:


> If the owner passed away, who is in charge of cleaning up that mess?



The family is in charge of the estate, in this case a long distant niece was in charge…like I said anything great was in the house and the family had sold that off when he passed. This is an estate sale company that’s doing the sale they are hired by the family, most bike people in Illinois,Wisconsin and Indiana are familiar with them.


----------



## Tom Carroll

112 S Charleton St, Willow Springs, IL 60480 that’s the address if any of you adventurous types want to beat the crowd you can line up earlier…this is a pic of the house…it’s literally a Munsters style Victorian…i Am not associated with the estate sale company I just knew the owner of the stuff.​


----------



## fattyre

We’ll the twin’s are hosting so all the real good stuff will be gone.  
Still looks like a ton of fun though!


----------



## bikewhorder

That house looks amazing!  It looks pretty well maintained, I don't think it's fair to call this guy a hoarder.   The amount of upkeep on a place like that Is beyond the reach of most hoarders.


----------



## Rusthound

great house, I'm not a true bike guy.. but I saw something on the parts table..


----------



## rstytnsp

I like the house


----------



## cr250mark

fattyre said:


> We’ll the twin’s are hosting so all the real good stuff will be gone.
> Still looks like a ton of fun though!




Good call ,
Unfortunately the twins were kind of muscled out of their “ Long Owned “ Antique Store.
That had a “ Large” collection perfectly stacked and stored in this facility
They had a good eye for collecting and the money to purchase !
I’m pretty sure and would not be surprised if this is their personal collection.
From what I’m looking at as far as item and quantity .
The twins are collectors with years of knowleadge for value but I believe Fair in pricing when time comes to selling .
If theirs definetly some good stuff going to be there.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

They might recommend bringing a truck or trailer; buy one take ten (BOTT) policy; (except for the lanterns and Stanley planes).


----------



## Tom Carroll

House is actullly in terrible shape, the village gave him numerous citations and the last one was to be non inhabited, I guess there is a new owner,maybe,and tge land around the house is sketchy. No one was let in if he talked with you it was outside in the garage but usually out on the lawn. There are holes,a soft spot over a well that the opening was covered with steel can lid. There is a steep drop off next to garage…neat part house is situated on 3/4 of an acre lot so its somewhat private in a creepy way


----------



## GTs58

Wasn't this place brought up in another thread some months back? It rings a bell and I did the same google on it back then. Estimated value half a mil,

6bed
2.5bath
3,368 sqft
0.44acre lot
Sure is a deal compared to places around here.  😉 




 

​


----------



## the tinker

Kim and Candy are selling this stuff?????  that figures, as she lives close by. Candy and I have been friends for many years. She's an early bird and has beat me to many nice bikes and I've sold her many nice bikes. She's the only woman I know with a massive collection of balloon tire bikes.


----------



## the tinker

GTs58 said:


> Wasn't this place brought up in another thread some months back? It rings a bell and I did the same google on it back then. Estimated value half a mil,
> 
> 6bed
> 2.5bath
> 3,368 sqft
> 0.44acre lot
> Sure is a deal compared to places around here.  😉
> 
> View attachment 1659917
> 
> ​



Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  


Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. 





The wife, she understands.


----------



## bobcycles

Tom Carroll said:


> 112 S Charleton St, Willow Springs, IL 60480 that’s the address if any of you adventurous types want to beat the crowd you can line up earlier…this is a pic of the house…it’s literally a Munsters style Victorian…i Am not associated with the estate sale company I just knew the owner of the stuff.​
> 
> 
> View attachment 1659554



Hey Tom, long time!!  Welcome to the Cabe!  That house is off the charts spectacular!

Too bad the remaining bike 'stuf' ain't so?

cheers mate!!!!


----------



## Tom Carroll

Willow springs is not a high class area….not sure where you are getting that from Tinker….no Yuppies living there….the twins used to use that term also quite a bit


----------



## Nashman

the tinker said:


> Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  View attachment 1660046
> Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
> Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. View attachment 1660068
> 
> View attachment 1660061The wife, she understands.



Right on @the tinker. You say it like it is. The "mucky mucks" ruined a good thing. Boost their lardo butts outa there!


----------



## Nashman

This song from Audience comes to mind. Not sure why, perhaps because it looks spooky and I just bought the CD.


----------



## Junkman Bob

the tinker said:


> Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  View attachment 1660046
> Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
> Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. View attachment 1660068
> 
> View attachment 1660061The wife, she understands.



Santa Fe and Raceway park was the places too be …. Spent many weekends at both speedways … The junkyards were awesome as well … Tinker said it all for the demise of both places … Remember Monks Castle Tink !!!!


----------



## schwinnderella

I won't comment on the sale but I wanted to say a few words about the owner of the estate, his name was Joe and he was a friend for 40 plus years. Yes he was a hoarder but he was also a serious collector of some things which he had arranged and nicely displayed in his home. He was also a good guy, very intelligent, a mechanical engineer, and a veteran.
The first time I ever saw Joe he was selling used bikes at the Paris Flea market on Harlem outside Chicago, the last time I saw him he was picking up a Schwinn from the curb. It is true that many of the bikes he had came from the curb but he also bought many from garage sales and Police auctions. 
Joe bought the house in poor condition in the 1970's. Over the years he made many improvements doing all of the work himself. As he got older it was harder for him to handle the upkeep. It is NOT true that no one was allowed into the house, over the years I was in the basement, first floor, second floor, and attic. It has been a while since I was in the house but the last time I was I saw nothing seriously disturbing except too many bikes. I think the neighbors did not want the house there and developers likely wanted the property. Finally Joe gave in and he told me he had bought another property and was moving.
Two quick bike tales..........
1. Some time in the 90's Joe bought a 1960's paramount at a garage sale 6 blocks from my house the afternoon of the second sale day for $3.00.
2. Some time in the 1980's a non collector brought three bikes he had bought at an auction to me to identify. Two were nothing special but the third was a 1939? Mercury deluxe lit tank in ok condition. I offered to trade him several very nice deluxe Schwinns but he was not interested. I gave him my number and told him to call me should he decide to sell. A couple of years later Joe found it on the curb during an annual Spring clean up.
I like estate sales but sometimes there is a sadness about them as greedy buyers rip through the treasured possessions of the former owner.
RIP Joe and I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## schwinnderella

the tinker said:


> Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  View attachment 1660046
> Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
> Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. View attachment 1660068
> 
> View attachment 1660061The wife, she understands.






the tinker said:


> Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  View attachment 1660046
> Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
> Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. View attachment 1660068
> 
> View attachment 1660061The wife, she understands.


----------



## schwinnderella

the tinker said:


> Sure is a deal, because 30 years ago, Willow Springs was discovered by young computer pukes. Willow Springs claim to fame was Sante fe Speedway that was at 91st. and Wolf Roads.  It was a half mile clay stock car track. I spent many Saturday and Sunday nights there in the 60's and 80's.   South of Willow Springs was the  Chicago Sanitary & Ship Canal and the south branch of the Des Plaines river. Once studded with auto graveyards that Tinker spent his youth in. Oh, those glorious days!!!! All wooded countryside until yuppies fell in love with the country-like large lots. First thing they did was start lawsuits to close the nasty, dirty, and loud speedway. Then , my beloved auto graveyards vanished too.  Stinken yuppies should have never moved there, but nooooooooo. Tinker hates every one of you bas%#%*s. Gotta ruin everything. Ruined the bike hobby, too. Get your boosters.... please, fourth and 5th needles too. I'll say one thing for that hoarder, his taste of bikes wasn't the best, but he did what he pleased. I bet his high-class puke neighbors tried their best to make life miserable for him. Rules for thee, but not for me. Screw every one of you yuppie bas%#%*s Here's Tinker back in the days when Du Page County was still semi-rural, before all the snot nosed yuppies moved outta Chicago and Cook County, to RUIN EVREYTHING!! I hate you people.  View attachment 1660046
> Them were the days. Old ballooners were in the trash every stinken week.
> Here's a shot of me on the half mile at the old Sante fe. RIP. View attachment 1660068
> 
> View attachment 1660061The wife, she understands.



I the early 2000's while searching for VW parts at one of those junkyards I found 10 pair of NOS Schwinn Westwind whitewalls in the trunk of a chevy.


----------



## Tom Carroll

Yes he had moved a lot of items to the new house….the village tagged the home as uninhabitable…i saw him a month before he died…I looked in the front window after and honestly you couldn't see 10 feet in there was so much stuff….I saw at least 4 big dumpsters, the first was about 800 tires all dry rotted. Anyways I hope people go take a look if they want to hunt


----------



## Robert Troub

Junkman Bob said:


> 20 minutes away 🤔



Are you going to the sale tomorrow?


----------



## Junkman Bob

Robert Troub said:


> Are you going to the sale tomorrow?



I will go there but not sure what time … I got a lead on some stingrays so I may not go until Saturday


----------



## MBlue6

As of now I will be there.


----------



## kr8kid

schwinnderella said:


> I won't comment on the sale but I wanted to say a few words about the owner of the estate, his name was Joe and he was a friend for 40 plus years. Yes he was a hoarder but he was also a serious collector of some things which he had arranged and nicely displayed in his home. He was also a good guy, very intelligent, a mechanical engineer, and a veteran.
> The first time I ever saw Joe he was selling used bikes at the Paris Flea market on Harlem outside Chicago, the last time I saw him he was picking up a Schwinn from the curb. It is true that many of the bikes he had came from the curb but he also bought many from garage sales and Police auctions.
> Joe bought the house in poor condition in the 1970's. Over the years he made many improvements doing all of the work himself. As he got older it was harder for him to handle the upkeep. It is NOT true that no one was allowed into the house, over the years I was in the basement, first floor, second floor, and attic. It has been a while since I was in the house but the last time I was I saw nothing seriously disturbing except too many bikes. I think the neighbors did not want the house there and developers likely wanted the property. Finally Joe gave in and he told me he had bought another property and was moving.
> Two quick bike tales..........
> 1. Some time in the 90's Joe bought a 1960's paramount at a garage sale 6 blocks from my house the afternoon of the second sale day for $3.00.
> 2. Some time in the 1980's a non collector brought three bikes he had bought at an auction to me to identify. Two were nothing special but the third was a 1939? Mercury deluxe lit tank in ok condition. I offered to trade him several very nice deluxe Schwinns but he was not interested. I gave him my number and told him to call me should he decide to sell. A couple of years later Joe found it on the curb during an annual Spring clean up.
> I like estate sales but sometimes there is a sadness about them as greedy buyers rip through the treasured possessions of the former owner.
> RIP Joe and I'll see you on the other side.



I too knew Joe, I meet him when he sold bikes at Wolff's Flea Market in Rosemont at the Allstate Arena. Joe was great guy & very intelligent and knew something about everything mechanical and even not. We had a lot of the same interests so we always had something to talk about. I would always make my way back to him to say goodbye before I left the market. He drove a an old 70's black & white Chevy Suburban ambulance & he would pack it full. Joe also had a 1967 GTO 1968 GTO 1940's Cadillac and a Pontiac Lemans parts car on his property when I visited him several years ago. I stopped seeing Joe at the market well before Covid & I would call him off & on to see how he was doing but as time went on he would not always pick up, so I lost touch with him & his land line number that I have has been disconnected. I know the cars & all of the good bikes & small cycle stuff have been sold off by now I just wish I could have said goodbye one last time & thank him for his stories, friendship & service to our country. There are not many guy's like him left in this world. I may go to the sale but it will also be hard to go through his things no matter how good the find is. Thank you & R.I.P Joe


----------



## schwinnderella

kr8kid said:


> I too knew Joe, I meet him when he sold bikes at Wolff's Flea Market in Rosemont at the Allstate Arena. Joe was great guy & very intelligent and knew something about everything mechanical and even not. We had a lot of the same interests so we always had something to talk about. I would always make my way back to him to say goodbye before I left the market. He drove a an old 70's black & white Chevy Suburban ambulance & he would pack it full. Joe also had a 1967 GTO 1968 GTO 1940's Cadillac and a Pontiac Lemans parts car on his property when I visited him several years ago. I stopped seeing Joe at the market well before Covid & I would call him off & on to see how he was doing but as time went on he would not always pick up, so I lost touch with him & his land line number that I have has been disconnected. I know the cars & all of the good bikes & small cycle stuff have been sold off by now I just wish I could have said goodbye one last time & thank him for his stories, friendship & service to our country. There are not many guy's like him left in this world. I may go to the sale but it will also be hard to go through his things no matter how good the find is. Thank you & R.I.P Joe



Thanks for your kind words, yep Joe was a smart guy and very mechanical minded. I was at the police auction when he bought his Suburban ambulance. I was interested but did not want to bid against Joe. My memory is not good these days but I still clearly remember what he paid...$601. There was some problem with the title or maybe at that time there was no title since it was owned by the village. It took him a while to straighten that out.


----------



## biker

Candy or Sandy?


----------



## schwinnderella

biker said:


> Candy or Sandy?
> 
> View attachment 1661677



Candy.


----------



## fattyre

Oh man.  It’s a sea of bikes over there!


----------



## biker

fattyre said:


> Oh man.  It’s a sea of bikes over there!View attachment 1661703



A new world record! The signs are not very inviting. She doesn't look retired? I think she found the Aerocycle


----------



## Tom Carroll

Wow nice signage…


----------



## fattyre

Yeah it’s already a show and no one is even there yet.  Should have taken a photo on the rest of the signs.  That’s not even half of them.


----------



## biker

She forgot one sign "My bikes-Stay out".


----------



## GTs58

schwinnderella said:


> Candy.




I think that's Handy.


----------



## Tom Carroll

So who got treasures,post them if ya want


----------



## MBlue6

Went today. Some pictures I took in the rain. Finds posted later.


----------



## dasberger

And my wife thinks I have a lot of bikes 🤣🤣


----------



## Tom Carroll

MBlue6 said:


> Went today. Some pictures I took in the rain. Finds posted later.
> 
> View attachment 1662770
> 
> View attachment 1662771
> 
> View attachment 1662772
> 
> View attachment 1662773
> 
> View attachment 1662774
> 
> View attachment 1662775



Thanks for taking and posting pics….it’s kind of a shame these were sitting all these years they could have Been put to a much better use


----------



## biker

Tom Carroll said:


> Thanks for taking and posting pics….it’s kind of a shame these were sitting all these years they could have Been put to a much better use



That's a good idea. There's a place called "Working Bikes" in the area, that has multiple pick up sites that accepts donated bikes, refurbishes them, and donates them to the needy even sends them out of the country by the container load.


----------



## Tom Carroll

Yes that’s what should have been done


----------



## MBlue6

biker said:


> That's a good idea. There's a place called "Working Bikes" in the area, that has multiple pick up sites that accepts donated bikes, refurbishes them, and donates them to the needy even sends them out of the country by the container load.
> 
> View attachment 1663551



I was told working bikes took what they wanted out of there before the sale. Around 2000 bikes. They only took mountain bikes and nice quality road bikes. Who knew you could be picky with free bikes.


----------



## Tom Carroll

MBlue6 said:


> I was told working bikes took what they wanted out of there before the sale. Around 2000 bikes. They only took mountain bikes and nice quality road bikes. Who knew you could be picky with free bikes.



Sure I could see that.


----------



## jammer

I wouldn't be surprised if groups of people went through before the sale and picked the nicer stuff. There were hundreds of bikes and all were just OK in my opinion. Not one bike that I really wanted to buy. I was there for a couple of hours with my Dad and maybe saw about 6 bikes being sold. They were all priced too high as well as the better parts. I think they were priced at least double of what they should have been. I did score some NOS 20" whitewall westwinds, a few nice BMX tires, a decent fastback and manta ray slik. The tools in the garage were priced decent, I ended up with quite a few new old stock tools, Wright superjustable wrenches, an SK wrench set and some Park tools. I was glad I went to the sale but had to work for my deals.


----------



## GTs58

After seeing all this, I have just one question. What's the point of collecting/having all that? .......................................Jeeze.


----------



## biker

jammer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if groups of people went through before the sale and picked the nicer stuff. There were hundreds of bikes and all were just OK in my opinion. Not one bike that I really wanted to buy. I was there for a couple of hours with my Dad and maybe saw about 6 bikes being sold. They were all priced too high as well as the better parts. I think they were priced at least double of what they should have been. I did score some NOS 20" whitewall westwinds, a few nice BMX tires, a decent fastback and manta ray slik. The tools in the garage were priced decent, I ended up with quite a few new old stock tools, Wright superjustable wrenches, an SK wrench set and some Park tools. I was glad I went to the sale but had to work for my deals.



Maybe they are priced lower on the last day?


----------



## jammer

She said 25% on the second day and 50% on the last day, which is fairly common at estate sales I think.


----------



## GTs58

jammer said:


> She said 25% on the second day and 50% on the last day, which is fairly common at estate sales I think.




They sure aren't going to get rid of all that stuff even with swap meet bargain prices. They need to price it at giveaway prices or they'll have to deal with it all until the cows come home.


----------



## MBlue6

These are my purchases from the second day of the sale.


----------



## Tom Carroll

jammer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if groups of people went through before the sale and picked the nicer stuff. There were hundreds of bikes and all were just OK in my opinion. Not one bike that I really wanted to buy. I was there for a couple of hours with my Dad and maybe saw about 6 bikes being sold. They were all priced too high as well as the better parts. I think they were priced at least double of what they should have been. I did score some NOS 20" whitewall westwinds, a few nice BMX tires, a decent fastback and manta ray slik. The tools in the garage were priced decent, I ended up with quite a few new old stock tools, Wright superjustable wrenches, an SK wrench set and some Park tools. I was glad I went to the sale but had to work for my deals.



thanks for the report


----------



## Tom Carroll

Is that a high loop?


----------



## MBlue6

Tom Carroll said:


> Is that a high loop?



Yes it is. It must have gotten missed along with the 36 hole center stamped 20" s2


----------



## Tom Carroll

MBlue6 said:


> Yes it is. It must have gotten missed along with the 36 hole center stamped 20" s2



Good score


----------



## schwinnderella

They have added a 4th day today (Sunday) 12-4, bet you can name your price today.


----------



## Lonestar

I saw some old Predators w/ Atari graphics I would have bought...also would have bought a 16" looptail frame BMX bike for a project I want to do.


----------



## biker

MBlue6 said:


> I was told working bikes took what they wanted out of there before the sale. Around 2000 bikes. They only took mountain bikes and nice quality road bikes. Who knew you could be picky with free bikes.



2000 are you kidding? So on top of what's there now there were 2000 more. Where did he have them on the roof? I suppose they could have been stacked up to the ceiling in some rooms. This guy gets the extreme bike hoarder collector award.


----------



## ricobike

Here are my scores from the sale.  I went twice, once on Thursday afternoon and yesterday (Sat).  Got a fairly decent small frame Racer with a mangled rear fender for my girlfriend.  A Schwinn middleweight boys frame to do some gender changing for girls bikes.  2 Sears girls bikes, one made by Huffy, one made by Steyr, both with Torpedo Dreigang hubs.  The Huffy is missing the shifter, but the Steyr is complete with cables and shifter. I bought them just for the hubs, but looking at the Steyr, I'm impressed by the build.  This is the 2nd Steyr I've bought (first was a folding bike) and I had the same reaction.  Super lightweight compared to the Huffy.  I'll probably use parts from the Huffy to make it complete and scrap the Huffy.  I may steal the hub off of the Steyr though 

I also got a 2 speed yellow band tandem hub in a rusted out rim.  A little heat persuasion got it all apart and I was able to save the spokes.  Some Cheng Shin ballooner whitewalls with heavy duty tubes to go on a rider bike.  Oh and a cushy Mesinger bike seat that's still in the van .






As you've seen there was a ton of stuff.  You had to really focus on what you might be looking for and dig until you found it.  Fun sale and prices were good for me.  I got all of this for around $70.


----------



## jammer

Here are some of my treasures I found.


----------



## MBlue6

biker said:


> 2000 are you kidding? So on top of what's there now there were 2000 more. Where did he have them on the roof? I suppose they could have been stacked up to the ceiling in some rooms. This guy gets the extreme bike hoarder collector award.



Not to make myself sound like I deserve the hoarder award, I have 3,000 plus bikes. Lol. He had them stacked in there for sure.


----------



## Tom Carroll

biker said:


> 2000 are you kidding? So on top of what's there now there were 2000 more. Where did he have them on the roof? I suppose they could have been stacked up to the ceiling in some rooms. This guy gets the extreme bike hoarder collector award.



Maybe 500 place was jammed but not that bad.


----------



## fordmike65

I need to show my girl these pics, but I'm sure she'll still complain about my mess.😕


----------



## old hotrod

schwinnderella said:


> Thanks for your kind words, yep Joe was a smart guy and very mechanical minded. I was at the police auction when he bought his Suburban ambulance. I was interested but did not want to bid against Joe. My memory is not good these days but I still clearly remember what he paid...$601. There was some problem with the title or maybe at that time there was no title since it was owned by the village. It took him a while to straighten that out.



too often we judge from what is in front of us without knowing the whole story...thanks for the kind words about your friend, we should all be so lucky...


----------



## old hotrod

kr8kid said:


> I too knew Joe, I meet him when he sold bikes at Wolff's Flea Market in Rosemont at the Allstate Arena. Joe was great guy & very intelligent and knew something about everything mechanical and even not. We had a lot of the same interests so we always had something to talk about. I would always make my way back to him to say goodbye before I left the market. He drove a an old 70's black & white Chevy Suburban ambulance & he would pack it full. Joe also had a 1967 GTO 1968 GTO 1940's Cadillac and a Pontiac Lemans parts car on his property when I visited him several years ago. I stopped seeing Joe at the market well before Covid & I would call him off & on to see how he was doing but as time went on he would not always pick up, so I lost touch with him & his land line number that I have has been disconnected. I know the cars & all of the good bikes & small cycle stuff have been sold off by now I just wish I could have said goodbye one last time & thank him for his stories, friendship & service to our country. There are not many guy's like him left in this world. I may go to the sale but it will also be hard to go through his things no matter how good the find is. Thank you & R.I.P Joe



too often we judge from what is in front of us without knowing the whole story...thanks for the kind words about your friend, we should all be so lucky...


----------

